# low-carb pina colada or other mixed drinks with rum



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 4, 2015)

I am on a low-carb diet, and we are heading to Maui in 3 days.  We usually have pina coladas with the cream of coconut we buy in the bottles at Walmart or Safeway, and I thought I could do without my pina coladas until I lose this last 25 pounds.  I cannot!  I need low-carb recipe ideas for fruity drinks without the carbs.  Does anyone have any recipes?

What we tried was a low-carb pina colada drink with some organic coconut cream (which is not creamy at all but has great fiber!), and to get the pineapple flavor, I tried pineapple drink mix (sugar free in those single-serving packets to add to water).  It is a poor imitation of our usual drink with actual pineapple and the sugary delicious coconut cream in the bottle!  I was so disappointed in it.  I didn't mind the coconut fibers at all, but the pineapple flavor wasn't where I need it to be.  

Davinci has a sugar-free pineapple syrup.  I cannot find it anywhere near our house.  I hope I can find it on Maui, and then I can replace the pineapple packets with the pineapple syrup.  

Ideas?


----------



## Chrispee (Mar 4, 2015)

Why not order the pineapple syrup on Amazon and pay for expedited shipping directly to the resort if necessary?


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 4, 2015)

Cream of coconut is high fat. 
Pineapple is high sugar but if you blend in fresh pineapple chunks you will retain the fiber. 
Ice and well the rum is full of carbs. So maybe they need to be Virgin


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 4, 2015)

There are zero carbs in rum.  I am on a low-carb diet, so fat is good, protein is good, vegetables are good too.  I think maybe I will do unsweetened pineapple juice, which still has sugar, but only 4 grams per 1/4 cup or so.


----------



## moonstone (Mar 4, 2015)

Have you tried the Skinny Girl products?  I have had a few different ones & they're quite good, lower cal & lower carb.  Here's their Pina colada recipe. http://skinnygirlcocktails.com/recipes/skinnygirl-pina-colada   I have purchased them in Florida & NY, somewhere on their website is a product locator.

~Diane


----------



## capjak (Mar 5, 2015)

Low carb:  crystal lite plus vodka

Diet coke plus captain jack

Mojito substitute stevia for sugar syrup

My favorite grey goose on the rocks with a twist of lemon or lime

There is a good liquor store near star noodle I believe will most items at a more normal cost


----------



## am1 (Mar 5, 2015)

Does a low carb diet work?  I was brought up the other way that carbs and some protein and a little bit of good fat, (which coconut is) is the way to go.  

Will cheating a little really matter?  Unless your training for the Olympics I would guess not.

Rum cannot be good for any diet.  

You should enjoy yourself on vacation and take a look at your diet and health goals when you get back.  

Also all this may be overcome by a little increase in physical activity.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 5, 2015)

How about a Blue Hawaiian instead? Anyway, alcohol is sugar and bad for weight loss unfortunately, which is why I don't diet! LOL!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 5, 2015)

Rum is zero carbs and therefore zero sugar.  

My new way of eating is about my health, and unless I can find a recipe for a pina colada with less than 5 net carbs per drink, I am going to abstain this time. 

I have surgery in July to correct hip dysplacia.  This is the soonest I can get into my surgery, so I decided I would rather lose 40 pounds and be healthy for that surgery.  So this is about my life, in a way.  I am in a great deal of pain.  

I have the coconut cream, which is different from the stuff with all of the sugar because it is solid coconut, and I mean solid.  It's wrapped like butter in cubes.  It's an organic brand I found on Amazon.  It has a nutty flavor and texture.  And bonus, it has fiber, which is something I lack in my diet.  

I may do as Chrispee suggested and order the sugar-free DaVinci to our little home resort on Maui.


----------



## RDB (Mar 5, 2015)

*RUM sugar content*

I wish you the best.   

All the following are the total carb (sugar) amounts for a whole range of different categories of rums. 

As you can see.. The levels of sugar in one ounce (30ml) (aka a shot), are so low at this small size that only Malibu (coconut rum).

Part of the reason for this is that to make alcohol from the sugarcane byproduct (molasses), it has to be fermented, and this process involves the yeast converting it from sugar to alcohol (which reduces the amount of sugar which remains by the end of the process. More fermenting equals higher alcohol levels (and therefore lower sugar levels) 
But unlike wine where there is left over sugar (residual sugar).. Spirits (ie rum) are distilled, which removes the alcohol and leaves the sugar (among other things) behind. 
Hopefully this helps 


Bacardi (white rum) 0g 
Havana Club (white rum) 0g 
Bacardi 151 (overproof rum) 0g 
Malibu (coconut rum) 5g 
Goslings (black rum) 0g 
Pyrat (orange flavoured rum) 0g 
Sailor jerry's (spiced rum) 0g 
Appleton estate v/x (Jamaican rum) 0g


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 5, 2015)

Pyrat, orange flavored rum!  I could do some coconut and pineapple flavoring in that, and add some heavy cream.  That might be great.  I still have to decide about the Pineapple syrup, or unsweetened pineapple juice.  It's a conundrum for sure.

Thanks, Robert.  I hope you and Carole are well!


----------



## davidvel (Mar 5, 2015)

RDB said:


> I wish you the best.
> 
> All the following are the total carb (sugar) amounts for a whole range of different categories of rums.
> 
> ...


Malibu has decent coconut taste. Add this to a sugar-free pineapple drink, and it should be as close as you can get with your parameters.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 5, 2015)

RDB said:


> I wish you the best.
> 
> All the following are the total carb (sugar) amounts for a whole range of different categories of rums.
> 
> ...



I like this list and 0 gram and Barcardi 151 proof & Gosling . must drink this straight correct.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 5, 2015)

moonstone said:


> Have you tried the Skinny Girl products?  I have had a few different ones & they're quite good, *lower cal *& lower carb.


You do realize the only reason the Skinny Girl products are lower cal is because they contain less alcohol, right?  For example, the Skinny Girl vodkas are 60 proof vs. 80 proof for most other vodkas.  It is just like putting in 3/4 of a shot into your drink instead of a full shot.  

It's a marketing breakthrough that has obviously fooled lots of customers, given their popularity.

Kurt


----------



## Blues (Mar 5, 2015)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Rum is zero carbs and therefore zero sugar.



This is a very deceptive statement.  While technically true, in practice it's essentially false.  Sugar and alcohol share 90% of the metabolic pathways in the body.  In fact, after the first stage or two, they're on identical metabolic pathways; but alcohol gets there quicker.  In an energy and metabolic sense, alcohol so closely mirrors sugar that you may as well just treat it as if it *were* pure sugar.

-Bob


----------



## BevL (Mar 5, 2015)

My sister-in-law uses Baja Bob's margarita mixer, she uses the powdered version.  It was really good.  Just wandered over to their website and they offer a low carb pina colada mix.  I'm not a big coconut fan so haven't ever tried it.

www.bajabob.com


----------



## Sandy (Mar 5, 2015)

Baja Bob's mixes are very good and low carb.


----------



## am1 (Mar 5, 2015)

PigsDad said:


> You do realize the only reason the Skinny Girl products are lower cal is because they contain less alcohol, right?  For example, the Skinny Girl vodkas are 60 proof vs. 80 proof for most other vodkas.  It is just like putting in 3/4 of a shot into your drink instead of a full shot.
> 
> It's a marketing breakthrough that has obviously fooled lots of customers, given their popularity.
> 
> Kurt



Marketing is more important than facts especially when it comes to diets.  People would rather an expensive  alternative then the real natural thing.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 5, 2015)

Sandy said:


> Baja Bob's mixes are very good and low carb.


Wow!  That is a great option for me.  I am going to check out the liquor store someone mentioned earlier.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 5, 2015)

Blues said:


> This is a very deceptive statement.  While technically true, in practice it's essentially false.  Sugar and alcohol share 90% of the metabolic pathways in the body.  In fact, after the first stage or two, they're on identical metabolic pathways; but alcohol gets there quicker.  In an energy and metabolic sense, alcohol so closely mirrors sugar that you may as well just treat it as if it *were* pure sugar.
> 
> -Bob


Everything I have read is zero carbs in rum, and so no sugar in the body.  I am only going to have a drink about 7 or 8 days of our 2-week trip, and I read lots of low-carb diet books that recommend alcohol in moderation because it has no sugar or glycemic effect in the body.


----------



## mdurette (Mar 6, 2015)

I have been low-carbing on and off for 10 years.  I lost about 60 pounds 10 years ago and have kept most of it off.  I have been fighting a 10 pound on again - off again thing since my last child was born.   But....at any given day, I am 50-60 pound lighter than what I was 10 years ago.   I follow Atkins.

Booze - here it is.  You are not going to find a replacement for a pina, especially not in any bar type setting.

My go-to's.... spirits mixed with something
Gin and diet tonic with lime
Captain morgan and diet coke
Vodka and soda water
dirty martinis are high on the list also

If you are low carbing.....you know just about any fruit can be the end.   Berries are fine - some mellons.  But, that is about it.

Heck, a glass of red or white wine will be better than a fruity drink.

Also know, your body will burn the booze before it burns the fat.    When I lost the bulk of the weight, that wasn't something I was willing to loose.  Heck, I remember going to Disney world and eating a big pickle one day at the food cart outside of Hall of Presidents.   Better than an apple or banana.  I was that strict.

Now.....I accept the idea that booze will halt my weight loss (when I am fighting that 10 pounds) but only on a vacation.  But, you still won't catch me drinking a daiquiri.   

Trust me....loosing the weight is a heck of a lot better than those drinks you will have.


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 6, 2015)

Blues said:


> This is a very deceptive statement.  While technically true, in practice it's essentially false.  Sugar and alcohol share 90% of the metabolic pathways in the body.  In fact, after the first stage or two, they're on identical metabolic pathways; but alcohol gets there quicker.  In an energy and metabolic sense, alcohol so closely mirrors sugar that you may as well just treat it as if it *were* pure sugar.
> 
> -Bob


Thank you. Most eloquent.


----------

